# Texeira signs 8 yr 180 mil deal



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Just what the american league needs another yankee. I can't believe that deal. I would still take morneau over him any day, at the plate or in the field.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

TK33 said:


> I would still take morneau over him any day, at the plate or in the field.


Thats because you are a Twins fan....

As far as the deal, I'm pretty sick of the Yankees and baseball. Bud selig needs to pull his head from his *** and instill a salary cap in Baseball. I'm sick of the same teams being good and the same teams being bad year in and year out. It takes a lot to dig yourself out of the pit and TB just got lucky as hell. I would guarantee they do not repeat this year and win 80 games max. Not a bad team, but not who they showed up as last year. The Mets can't win so they go out and sign Rodriguez, like Wagner wasn't a top closer. He won't solve any woes that bullpen has. MLB makes me sick. This economy in the state its in and you have guys like Tex holding out on a 1XX million dollar deal. Go F*** yourself MLB for making these people think they are entitled to this.

This season should be interesting to say the least. All I'm really concerned w/ is if the Phils are good enough to make it to the WS again and beat this "Team for all ages"....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's just flat out ridiculous the amount of $$$ the Yanks shell out.

Different baseball business models I guess.....The Twins grow talent....the Yankees buy it. Imagine if the Twins could keep their talent!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Players union won't allow for a cap.It will take a lock out by the owners to get a cap......The rest of the league should just tell the Yankees and Red Sox to play each other 162 times.Just think we could have Yankees/Red Sox on Espn every day of the season. uke: uke:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks like another great player going to sh$t in New York and never winning a ring!!! :beer:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Heres a thought, PAY a COACH to develop players like everyother team in the league instead of buying them and not winning!!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Morneau gets the protection behind him in the line up he will be unstoppable, that is why I would take him over texeira anyday. Tex has always had at least a good hitter behind him even when he was with the rangers, Morneau is dangerous to all fields with any pitch in the game, that is why Ozzie called him the most dangerous hitter in the game. Morneau is also the most unselfish power hitter in the modern era. You don't see Sheffield, Magglio, Thome, Giambi, and so on cutting back when they are behind in the count, Morneau will cut back and drive one to left and keep the inning going or just hit a bases clearing gapper.

The money in baseball is at best outlandish, but as long as someone is willing to pay these owners for their product the players union and the players will continue to reel it in. Wait until they need a bailout.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Don't be hatin! LOL. I am a Yankee fan (and NY Giants, sorry) I do think they spend way too much. But for the first time I think it was money well spent. Tex is the second best hitting 1st baseman in the league behind Pujols. But he is the one of the best when it comes to defense at first. They also took him from Boston. I believe from the interviews he did last year during the Series he wanted to be a Yankee. He is from the East Coast (Maryland). He was asked how he liked playing in CA. He said it was a nice 2 month vacation for his family. He grew up idolizing Mattingly. And, lastly, hopefully it will take a little light from Jeter so they can move him to the outfield where he would be better defensively.

Just a footnote. I have been a Yankee and Giants fan since I was 3 when my father told me I was. I'm 46 now. I have cheered for both teams when niether could win a game. I don't put down other teams. I am a Baseball fan too. I could watch any game at any time.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One thing that dawned on me.......did you know the Yankee's infield....3b, 2b, 1b,ss......make over $100 million a year. Just in four positions!!

Now on the Tex signing......I think is is money well spent compared to the deals pitcher's are getting. Think about it....Tex will play 130+ games. A pitcher only plays about 30 a year. Now no pitcher is going to win 30 games.....they most in the past years have been winning 22 or so. Who has a bigger outcome.

Now I know some will go off on this but.....look at the mets.....they got one of the best pitcher's in the game last year......look what happened.

Look at the twins.......they did not have any pitcher pitcher with over 12 wins. They did just as well as the yankees, mets......well one less win.

But sorry bgunit......I hope the yankees flop. Because the spending is getting crazy. All this will do is push the ticket prices through the roof. Baseball right now is the only affordable pro venue to take a family now a days.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I agree about the ticket prices. I used to go to the games when I was a kid. The tickets are too expensive. My friend gave me Pepsi's box seats last year. They were 6 seats off home plate. They were free. They would have cost $400 each. I got some great pictures though. I am buying a 46 or 52 inch High Def TV. I won't need to go to the games. I hate the traffic down there anyway. It's about a 2 hour drive. I'd much rather get a pizza, 50 garlic parm wings and a few bottles of Blue Moon and watch it at home. To me it's not about winning. It's more about the Red Sox losing. LOL. I cheer for 2 teams Yankees and who ever is playing The Red Sox!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I saw somewhere that the Yanks have spent abour $430 million this year alone. uke: MLB needs a cap bad.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I think it funny how the other teams complain but they fight over who the Yanks will play in interleague play. Most of the interleague games the Yankees play draw more than 50% more people to the games. Big players draw big crowds.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They have a monopoly on the players. Not cool for the other teams.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yanks are the reason the NFL is head and shoulders above baseball.Every team is created the same in the NFL.....big or small.

I disagree on first baseman.....I'll take Morneau over Tex every time.Pujols is in a class by himself.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Hopefully the Yanks don't even make the playoffs with all of the cash being spent.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> I disagree on first baseman.....I'll take Morneau over Tex every time.Pujols is in a class by himself


Morneau is the only one who is in Pujols' class. When you consider what Morneau does with the lack of support behind him it is mind boggling. If the twins get a half decent hitter behind him not even the yanks pitching staff could stop him. He is the only hitter in the game that can hit one 500' to right and in the next AB hit on 450' to left. That is why Ozzie Guillen called him the most dangerous hitter in baseball. Any pitch, any count, any location.

If Morneau was with a large market team he would have his own sitcom, unlike the Yankees who just have one in their clubhouse 

He is also the Canadien athlete of the year :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

if moreneau had a #2 hitter in front of him he would have 150 rbi's every year. if span develops into a leadoff hitter lookout. If they suck it up and let delmon devlop it would be huge, bump mauer to the 2 hole and delmon to the 5. leave mauer where he is. I could be huge. sorry not a huge cuddy fan.

pitching staff needs another radke. nothing spectacular but you know you know he tough as nails. if they have radke pitching in that 1 gamer vs white sux, they win. johan was dynamic but radke was the leader that held that staff together.


----------

